# networking a non-wireless printer to be wireless



## animaniac79 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's the issue. I have a canon MX310 all-in-one printer that is connected to an old desktop which is in turn connected to my network to allow mine and my wifes laptops wireless access to the printer.

What I want to do is wire the printer directly to the router and nix the old, never used, desktop. 

What I am working with:
Canon MX310 (no internal print sever)
Verizon Westel 9100EM router-fios modem
Both laptops are HP's running windows 7 I am pretty sure both are on the same service packs.
The printer connects to the old computer through usb.
I have a usb to ethernet adapter.

What I have already tried:
Connected printer direct to router via the usb to ethernet adapter.
No response from router, printer does not show on network.
Checked to ensure router is set to DHCP, which it is.
Lowered firewall setting on router, no change, same result.
Returned firewall settings back to medium.
Attempted to alter printer options for network, could not find a way to do that. 

I read that I may need to create a port on the router for the printer.
If that is correct, please give me steps on how to do this.

There is a usb port on the router, but that does not seem to do anything. Although, I have a monster usb cable that blinks a blue LED when it is connected. 
This LED does not activate when using the ethernet adapter, but does when connected to usb port.

One thing I have read though is that the usb port is not activated on the router I have.

I am open for any suggestions. Please, be detailed in your walkthrough if you give one. 

Thanks in advance for any and all assistance.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

buy a network print server like so

IOGEAR USB 2.0 Print Server GPSU21 Print server - Hi-Speed USB

unless the router specs specifically say the router is a print server on the usb port you can't use that port that way. Its for storage not printing.


----------



## animaniac79 (Aug 1, 2011)

Two questions if I may.

How do I determine if the router can perform the services of a print server? Would it be in the router info when I access it from my laptop?

Also, if buying a print server is the only way to go and they price anywhere from 30 to 80 dollars, would it be more prudent then to just buy a wireless capable printer?

I suppose the bottom line is, if I could somehow get my current setup to function without the desktop computer, without buying any additional components, then I wanted to go that route simply because its the leased expensive option. However; if that isn't possible, then either the desktop needs to stay in play or I need to spend the money for the new printer.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

either router info or better is read the specs online for your model. It will plainly say builtin print server if it supports printing.

wireless capable printer refers to printing to it wirelessly directly not via the router. Since you have laptops you should be able to do this.

I use a print server at home myself to connect a laser and color printer to the network so my family can print from anywhere.


----------



## animaniac79 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for your help so far. You have already given me more info than all my searching and reading online.

We have a pretty nice canon printer. It's never given us any issues and I would hate to have to replace it simply for the sake of wireless access to it.

Just to be sure and clarify. The printer seemed to only have the option to connect via USB. Since my router/fios modem only really connects by Ethernet, I thought that if I put the adapter which I have, that coverts a USB to an ethernet connector, that I could plug it directly into the router. 

The theory was, that I could then access the printer over the home network by either one of my laptops ( which both already have the printer set up as the primary printer). 

Then using the print servers on either laptop to communicate back through the router to the printer, we could facilitate a print job. 

I did not think it would be much different then connecting the printer via USB directly to either laptop. 

If I'm understanding correctly, the only way this would work would be if either A.) the printer has a built in print server or B.) I buy and install an external print server that the printer would plug into and then the print server to the router.

The issue I have is that the canon does not appear to have a built in print server, which only leaves the option of buying an external print server which priced can run from $30 to $40 which is about equal to a printer of equal capabilities to my current printer, with the benefit of built in wireless. 

There-in lies he issue. Do I spend the money to keep my current printer or spend an equal amount to replace it with one that will do basically the same thing but more along the lines of being "wireless"? 

Just to clarify before I make a decision either way. Your 100% sure that using the USB to ethernet adapter on the USB cord from the printer and connecting directly to my router through one of the Ethernet ports will not work, no matter any settings unless either the printer or the router facilitates the function of a print server and keep in mind I still need to check to see if the router has that option. 

As an added note, if the router does support being a print server, would I still connect through printer with the adapter to an Ethernet port or would there be another USB or Ethernet port specifically for that function that would more or less be an obvious give away that it does or doesn't support being a print server?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You can't print to a network device, wired or wirelessly without a ip address.

A usb to rj45 can't get a ip address. Nor can your printer since it has no network interface [print server] builtin. That is why you need a print server. This is also why it has worked when connected to the pc. The pc is acting like the print server for the printer.

You must have fantastic printer buying sources. I see that printer listed at $149 to $232 with only a refurb listing at $39

canon MX310 - Google Search

Me? I would get the print server. Your choice.


----------



## animaniac79 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying. I think I can make a decision from here. Thank you very much for helping. I'm sorry if I took up to much of your time with this matter.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not a problem. That is what we are here for.


----------



## smitty870 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wand3r3r,
I am looking for a couple of clarifications? I was looking at several of them at newegg this morning. I see you recommended the GPSU21, but the MX310 is an MFP. According to IOGEAR GPSU21 does not support MFP devices is there something I am missing?



Wand3r3r said:


> wireless capable printer refers to printing to it wirelessly directly not via the router. Since you have laptops you should be able to do this.
> .


I've setup several Wiireless MFP's and they connect via wifi to router and not to the computer. I'm sure you could do a direct PC to Wifi Printer without a router but it sounds like more trouble if you have to manual config IP etc...

I have a ZPS2102 but does not support MFP either so I was looking for a replacement device. The only issue I have with ZPS2102 is it does not relay ink levels. Do you know a device that will relay ink levels?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Wasn't a recommendation but a suggestion. I was providing an example of a network print server.

Been my experience that not all MFP functions are available via the network. This is a manufacturer software issue not a network issue.


----------

